# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Воспитание щенка

## Tatjana K

У меня щенок но 2 месяца. Веселый, активный, любознательный, игривый, но такой кусака. Кусает все, что попадет на глаз и на зуб. Конечно это хорошо , лучше чем как козел на веревочке. Но так тоже нельзя!!! Кусает ноги, хватает штаны и т.п. По дому передвигаться нормально не возможно, живем перебежками. Ходим как люди только когда он спит . Я с ним  справляюсь переключаю на что - нибудь,  а вот сына закусал. И сейчас сижу пишу ,а он кусает мне ноги . Игрушек и развлекалок у него много, но это отвлекает его не на долго. Пыталась с ним беседовать по хорошему не помогает, отталкивала это его еще больше заводило, применяла строгость в голосе помогает , но не на долго. Что делать? :Ac:

----------


## Nubira

А что значит "беседовать по хорошему"?  :Ag: 
В вашем случае - вы должны правильно играть со своим щенком с соблюдение всех фаз игры и позы покровителя.  :Ap:  Это же щенок! он должен быть активным, кусучим и любознательным :)))

----------


## Tatjana K

Ну в смысле спокойным тоном говорила что нельзя и  без резких движений 
и если отталкивала то нежно без строгости

----------


## Tatjana K

Расскажите мне о фазах. Буду очень благодарна :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

> Расскажите мне о фазах. Буду очень благодарна


Таня, все фазы игры со щенком описаны, сфотографированы и представлено видео в теме "Как играть со щенком" http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=31 . А так же смотри видео игры братьев Прайда вот тут: http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread.php?t=16

----------


## Tatjana

Я бы рекомендовала тебе иногда отдыхать от щенка. Посади его на некоторое время в клетку. :Ab:  Клетку закрой каким-нибудь покрывалом, создай ему логово.

Всем читающим тему хочу пояснить, что у Татьяны щенок от Квая и Баски. Тот, который, как "прищепка". Хотя Таня его бы уже назвала крокодильчиком? :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana K

Это не крокодильчик . Это Крокодил. Большое спасибо за видео. Я играю также с перчаткой и с тряпкой. Теперь я знаю ,что двигаюсь в правильном направление. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana K

Мой щенок 3 мес. бурно реагирует на движущиеся транспортные средства. Если видит машину, пытается за ней бежать . Вдоль дороги передвигаться или прогуливаться не возможно,  мечется за машинами во все направления. Какие -либо запреты или одёргивания не помогают. :0317:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, я бы, имея такую проблему, попробовал включать его в активные игры вблизи дороги, переключая внимание с транспорта на себя и на игрушки. Если с этим не затягивать, то он скоро перестанет обращать внимание на транспорт. Неплохо попросить кого-либо проехать несколько раз потихоньку мимо Вас, когда вы играете со щенком. Но, в любом случае, поводок должен быть у Вас в руках.

----------


## Tatjana K

> Таня, я бы, имея такую проблему, попробовал включать его в активные игры вблизи дороги, переключая внимание с транспорта на себя и на игрушки. Если с этим не затягивать, то он скоро перестанет обращать внимание на транспорт. Неплохо попросить кого-либо проехать несколько раз потихоньку мимо Вас, когда вы играете со щенком. Но, в любом случае, поводок должен быть у Вас в руках.


Я пыталась это проделывать.Тем более там, где мы гуляем переодически проезжают машины. Результат ноль. Как только он слышит рокот мотора сразу переключается. Меня это очень тревожит, как правило всем известно чем такие случаи заканчиваются. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Я пыталась это проделывать.Тем более там, где мы гуляем переодически проезжают машины. Результат ноль. Как только он слышит рокот мотора сразу переключается.


Тогда попробуйте еще один вариант (примерно, как учили в войну собак-истребителей танков, но с противоположной задачей). Попробуйте кормить его рядом со стоящей с включенным двигателем машиной, играть рядом с ней. Устройте с сыном и щенком футбольный матч вблизи от заведенной машины, а водитель пусть время от времени, наблюдая за реакцией щенка, коротко погазует. А когда щенок полностью сосредоточится на игре, тихонько отъедет, а потом вернется. То же самое может сделать и когда щенок занят миской с едой. Главное, чтобы щен больше был заинтересован чем-то другим, а не этим вонючим и рычащим чудищем.

----------


## Tatjana K

> Тогда попробуйте еще один вариант (примерно, как учили в войну собак-истребителей танков, но с противоположной задачей). Попробуйте кормить его рядом со стоящей с включенным двигателем машиной, играть рядом с ней. Устройте с сыном и щенком футбольный матч вблизи от заведенной машины, а водитель пусть время от времени, наблюдая за реакцией щенка, коротко погазует. А когда щенок полностью сосредоточится на игре, тихонько отъедет, а потом вернется. То же самое может сделать и когда щенок занят миской с едой. Главное, чтобы щен больше был заинтересован чем-то другим, а не этим вонючим и рычащим чудищем.


Спасибо! Надо попробывать. На стоящюю машину с работающим двигателем у него нет реакции, но только ей стоит начать движение -это все догонялки!!

----------


## Tatjana

Таня, а он любит ездить на вашей машине?

----------


## Tatjana K

> Таня, а он любит ездить на вашей машине?


Да.При перевозке нет ни каких проблем.Всё проходит хорошо и спокойно. Например: утром  перед работой я с ним выхожу гулять и одновременно завожу машину он ведет себя спокойно.

----------


## Tatjana

> Да.При перевозке нет ни каких проблем.Всё проходит хорошо и спокойно. Например: утром  перед работой я с ним выхожу гулять и одновременно завожу машину он ведет себя спокойно.


Возможно он считает, что это его машина уезжает?

----------


## Tatjana K

> Возможно он считает, что это его машина уезжает?


я сегодня с ним шла по мосту через речку. на мосту движение в обе стороны, он метался из стороны в сторону. в конечном итоге я просто взяла его на руки

----------


## Tatjana

> я сегодня с ним шла по мосту через речку. на мосту движение в обе стороны, он метался из стороны в сторону. в конечном итоге я просто взяла его на руки


Чтобы решить проблему, надо найти причину...

----------


## Tatjana K

> Чтобы решить проблему, надо найти причину...


 Я с тобой согласна. Но не знаю в чём проблема. У него боязни к машинам нет отвращения или раздражения тоже, а вот азарт побегать за ними есть.он аж срывается с места, когда видит движующийся объект в виде транспортного средства

----------


## Берн

Имею схожую проблему с сукой НО...у же год ей. Решить - не могу. на игру вблизи одинокой едушей машины не переключается...на еду - с большим трудом, упражнения по послушанию "у дороги" выполняет на очень сильном нервном напряжении.Глаза в разные стороны, уши прижаты... Ездит на машине спокойно, на машины въезжающие - выезжающие на участок вообще не реагирует, может даже из будки не выйти...Если машина медленено едет по дороге - реакция спокойная...обойдет и даже вслед не побежит...Выезжали в город (мы за городом живем) по улице с потоком машин идет спокойно...а одиночные машины на шоссе - караул...скачки, рывки...тока лаять пока удалось отучить... :0317:

----------


## Tatjana

Такая проблема должна решаться быстро и через давление, если хозяин имеет правильные социальные отношения с собакой. :Ab: 

Но вот Татьяне я бы пока не советовала использовать давление, т.к. еще никаких  социальных отношений толком не сформировано.

----------


## Берн

*Tatjana* проблема в том, что эта проблема :) у меня (у собаки разумеется) была изначально...наверно где-то и я напортачила...вот никак не могу понять - где именно...В какой момент надо было "включить" это самое давление...да и страшно давить то...Эта сучка все время кажется мне "маленькой и слабой"...может, прикидывается...

Если можно, опишите пожалуйста, что бы Вы делали в похожей ситуации. Шоссе, обочина...показывается машина, собака начинает ее "скрадывать", готовясь к рывку...какие можно предпринять действия?

----------


## Lynx

Я б написала, но не буду пугать народ)) Может есть другие методы. Но у меня для собак всего два *табу* в жизни: маленькие дети (преследовать, хватать, валить, прыгать на них нельзя ни в коем случае, даже если будут собачке "глазик выковыривать ложечкой", можно только встать и уйти, спрятаться, а еще при всей зацикленности собак на мячи и др. игрушки - вырывать их из рук детей тоже нельзя, что у ребенка в руках - уже не твое), а также... машины и другие быстро движущиеся металические конструкции (мотоциклы, лодки, тракторы и т.д.) - *очень*  опасно для самой собаки столкновение.

----------


## Sergey

> Я б написала, но не буду пугать народ))


Ничего-ничего, тут все свои. Понимающие. :Ag: 
[B]Берн[B], Вы же *видите* начало, подготовку к прыжку, ну так и дайте собаке фиксирующую команду, "рядом", "сидеть", "лежать", и за срыв, невыполнение можно наказать. Именно за команду, они это нормально воспринимают, если знают, конечно. Это если вдоль дороги на свободном выгуле на поводке, если до этого было "рядом", то вообще без проблем, команда уже была дана. Тут можно вплоть и до того, о чем Lynx скромно умолчала.Волшебный пендель :Ap:

----------


## Берн

*Sergey*  не все так просто...к сожалению...может я перестраховываюсь...может - запуталась...но бытового "лежать" у нас пока нет...а "плац" как-то мне в такой ситуации не хочется использовать...Сделать какую-то спецкоманду для машин и за ее невыполнение фитиль вставлять?
 А "запугать" меня нельзя...я жеж не побегу, теряя тапки, собаку пинать или подвешивать...я жеж подумаю сначала...пнуть ее или подвесить... :Ap:

----------


## Lynx

Сергей, я так отучала свою собаку велосепедистов гонять: маленькая была, команды "лежать" или любой другой еще толком не знала. А тенденция нехорошая уже наметилась (высмотреть велосепедиста и гнать к нему, даже не обгавкивала, просто бежала рядом, пыталась прыгнуть на раму и т.д.). А тут смотрю у нас в парке велогонки в выходные! Вау, вот это удача. Пришли значит заранее, поближе к трассе, но подальше от зрителей, строгачик, длинный поводок, я себе подстилку расстелила и сижу, отдыхаю. В сумке мясо для собаки вкуснейнее, с утра не кормленная. Сидим значит как культурные, на подстилочке в парке. Тут (оба-на) первый круг едут, сначала они кучкой ехали, типа лидирующей группой. Скока их! Собака подрывается, и к ним. Я даю кличку спокойным тоном. Собаке плевать. Несется к ним. Поводок 5 метров, я просто держу. На последнем метре уже прилично разогнавшись, делает кирдык через себя наткнувшись на строгач, который до этого я не одевала. Орет. Собака в шоке, а я себе сижу на подстилочке и делаю вид, что я тут ни при чем, так просто травинки разглядываю, и напоминаю так тихонько: Гретаааааа, оно смотрит. Вижу, что уже велосипеды до лампочки, такой стрессняк у собаки вышел. Говорю так ласково "ко мне". Постояла... проводила взглядом уже уехавшую группу велоспортсменов и неспеша подошла. Кормлю, хвалю, играю. Все ок. Тут второй круг, собака было ломанулась 2 метра, три, и на кличку (о чудо!) остановилась и просто проводила лидирующую группу взглядом. Когда они проехали, я говорю "ко мне", прибегает, кушает, хвалю. Потом там половина участников отстала и ездили уже не группой, а по одному. Были, конечно, рецидивы. Но через полчаса собачка просто лягла рядом на подстилочку и просто провожала взглядом. Поначалу каждого участника. Я ждала пока сама на меня посмотрит и потом давала кусочек. Еще через 5 минут она только завидя велосипедиста поворачивалась ко мне и смотрела на меня (типа, вон он гад едет, давай кусок) пока не проедет мимо. Получала кусок. Потом и вовсе интерес пропал.

----------


## Tatjana

Даша, совершенно правильно.  :Ap:

----------


## aria

*Lynx*,  :Ay: 
Я так пробовала свою отучать тоже: только на отдалённых прохожих летела... :Ah: 
Тоже так же на перекрёсточке дорог (между дачами, в частном секторе...) привязала за верёвку со строгачом... Всё точно так и сработало!
Только вот у нас заковыка такая была: на верёвке это ангельский ребёнок! Супер социализированная и воспитанная собака! И "секла" сразу же, если на ней верёвки не было!  :0185:  - как будто её и не учил никто!..
Ну... сейчас уже долгое время на ЭО - вроде "выветривается" потихоньку та старая привычка... :0222:

----------


## Tatjana K

Я сегодня проделывала так. Набрала полный карман сосисок и на мост. А время 17,30 машинок много все домой едут с работы туда сюда в обе стороны. Поводочек короткий и как машинка едет я ему "  рядом" если пытался в сторону машины тянуть  диргану немного, а  в  руке сосиска вкусно пахнет. Если сдержался  и не дернул , получил сосиску нет извините. Ну так и ходили мы взад и вперёд. Конечно реакция ещё есть, но посмотрим , что дальше будет после одного раза выводы сложно делать да и не нужно. :0317:

----------


## Sergey

Lynx, классно, я тоже люблю, когда сами мозги включают, проводник как бы и ни при чем.  :Af: 
Берн, а что так все сложно, спецкоманды на машины. Элементарная отработка любой команды в присутствии раздражителя. Этому еще в ДОСААФе на курсах учили. Там еще было "рядом" и "сидеть".
Про тапки оценил.

----------


## Берн

*Sergey* я пока не потеряла надежду подготовить мое чучсело ушастое для спорта..хотя...Соответственно выполнение команд должно быть чистым и точным...и "грузить" раздражителями недоделанные команды мне кажется не совсем правильным...Собака очень отвлекается...от рождения...очень подвижная НС...и низкая "устойчивость" к раздражителям...Мы работаем над концентрацией...но "выходить" с командой на дорогу- провоцировать заведомое невыполнение...Метод сострогачем и поводком мне больше понрпавился...размышляю, как его реализовать в моей ситуации...

----------


## Sergey

> *Tatjana* проблема в том, что эта проблема :) у меня (у собаки разумеется) была изначально...наверно где-то и я напортачила...вот никак не могу понять - где именно...В какой момент надо было "включить" это самое давление...да и страшно давить то...Эта сучка все время кажется мне "маленькой и слабой"...может, прикидывается...
> 
> Если можно, опишите пожалуйста, что бы Вы делали в похожей ситуации. Шоссе, обочина...показывается машина, собака начинает ее "скрадывать", готовясь к рывку...какие можно предпринять действия?





> ...Соответственно выполнение команд должно быть чистым и точным...и "грузить" раздражителями недоделанные команды мне кажется не совсем правильным...Собака очень отвлекается...от рождения...очень подвижная НС...и низкая "устойчивость" к раздражителям...Мы работаем над концентрацией...но "выходить" с командой на дорогу- провоцировать заведомое невыполнение...Метод сострогачем и поводком мне больше понрпавился...размышляю, как его реализовать в моей ситуации...


Берн, помОжете найти логику и последовательность? :Ah:

----------


## Берн

Я попробую..."спортивных" собак иногда воспитывают "без команд" до года, а то и дольше...на кличку, притопы-прихлопы подбегают - и славно...Именно что бы избежать привыкания к "грязному" выполнению...да, потом появляются команды спортивные и "бытовые"...разные слова, разные требования к выполнению...но щенку дифференцировать трудно, поэтому подрастает без команд...Я только начала вводить бытовые команды...у меня нет "рядом", есть только "не тяни"...и есть недоделанный "фусс" - но только в ситуации "работаем на площадке"....аналогичная ситуация с усадкой и укладкой...на площадке она делает уже почти пристойно...но - не достаточно для введения сильных раздражителей...движущаяся машина -  для моей собаки - самый сильный из тех, что были...
 Я объяснила?

----------


## Sergey

В принципе, хотя исходные данные удалось выявить аж с третьего раза. Тогда, наверно, до двух лет поводок, строгий или не ходить вдоль дороги...

----------


## Lynx

> "спортивных" собак иногда воспитывают "без команд" до года, а то и дольше...на кличку, притопы-прихлопы подбегают - и славно...Именно что бы избежать привыкания к "грязному" выполнению...


Я знаю, что у кого нет времени (желания, возможности и т.д.) возиться со щенком и есть возможность держать его в вольере, то могут просто не заниматься дрессировкой: выпустили, проверили реакции, поиграли и назад в вольер. То есть щенок просто живет себе и не дрессируется до определенного возраста, после чего его "берут в работу". Но я слабо себе представляю такое в квартире в городе, когда как ни крути, но со щенком надо выходить по 2-4 раза за день на улицу, гулять его в городе, где бегают дети, ездят машины, лезут пьяные дядьки, да что угодно происходит постоянно. И щенок должен реагировать на все адекватно. А выше описанное, наверное из разряда "спортивный снаряд": в клетку - из клетки, а чтобы "не испортить" выполнение команд - просто их не подавать.... Гулять на поводке в стерильных условиях...
Да, хотела добавить, команды "Кудаааа?!!" и "Иди сюда, я сказала!!!!", а также *маркеры "да" и "нет"* - это команды, полубытовые, плуспортивные, которыми можно управлять собакой начиная с возраста 2 мес.

----------


## Sergey

> чтобы "не испортить" выполнение команд - просто их не подавать


Lynx, супер! Надо запомнить.  :Ay:

----------


## Sergey

> "спортивных" собак иногда воспитывают "без команд" до года, а то и дольше...на кличку


То-то, что иногда. Это у Скогстер. У Балабанова команды сразу.

----------


## Берн

Ну..."иногда" система воспитания может зависеть не столько от фамилии инструктора, сколько от "личных качеств" щенка...Правда у "звезд" есть возможность отбраковки не подходящих под их систему собак...А чайнику приходиться подбирать схему под собаку, а не собак под схему...разница, однако...

----------


## Sergey

Вряд ли тренер будет кардинально перестраивать отработанную *систему* подготовки. Мастера, конечно, друг у друга "подворовывают" , но принципиально не меняют. ИМХО, любая система должна еще "наложиться" на личные качества проводника/тренера: темперамент, менталитет, отношение к собаке (жесткость, мягкость) и т.д. Если "чайник" сам способен подобрать схему для своей собаки, зачем ему тренер?  :0193:

----------


## Берн

> Если "чайник" сам способен подобрать схему для своей собаки, зачем ему тренер?


 Он, может, и не способен...только ему деваться некуда...собака то у него одна...поменять часто нет возможности...вот и приходится барахтаться с тем, что есть...убеждая тренера посмотреть на эти барахтанья под другим углом, относительно наработанной схемы...некоторые соглашаются...А без тренера - никак...ошибки то с кем обсуждать?

----------


## inna

А мне кажеться как вариант,выдержку делать при машинах.Просто команда лежать и присесть рядом с собакой,по немножку скармливая сосиски.Вставание жёстко пресекать рывком и возвращением в лежащую позу.Потом уже не сидеть с собакой а стоять рядом и требовать контакта в глаза.Ну что то в этом роде.



> Мы работаем над концентрацией...но "выходить" с командой на дорогу- провоцировать заведомое невыполнение..


Введите команду как привлечение внимания! Команду-взгляд на проводника!

----------


## Sergey

*Берн*, а чего бы не начать издалека с игры, концентрации, движения рядом. Постепенно приближаться к дороге по мере достижения нужного результата. Может неделю, может месяц. Чтобы дорога просто фоном проходила, как часть ландшафта, а то как-то экстремально. Ну, вобщем, как ВСЁ отрабатывают, от простого к сложному. А сколько щену - то?

----------


## Берн

"Щену" год и месяц. "Щен" нормально занимается на площадке, расположенной примерно в 30 метрах от дороги. "Затык" у "щена" именно при переходе дороги или движении по обочине...при наличии одиночных быстродвижущихся машин....Когда она такую машину видит - имеет место страшное возбуждение...Я боролась...и борюсь...и рядом ходили, и есть тока у дороги пробовали, и команды всякие пробовали тоже...Результаты - микроскопические...Причем еще может быть так...идем по обочине - 1-ая машина - нормально, 2-ая - нормально...но если появилась третья - крышу таки рвет...

----------


## aria

> "Щену" год и месяц. "Щен" нормально занимается на площадке, расположенной примерно в 30 метрах от дороги. "Затык" у "щена" именно при переходе дороги или движении по обочине...при наличии одиночных быстродвижущихся машин....Когда она такую машину видит - имеет место страшное возбуждение...Я боролась...и борюсь...и рядом ходили, и есть тока у дороги пробовали, и команды всякие пробовали тоже...Результаты - микроскопические...Причем еще может быть так...идем по обочине - 1-ая машина - нормально, 2-ая - нормально...но если появилась третья - крышу таки рвет...


Я могу сказать немного из своего опыта: продолжайте настойчиво заниматься в этом ключе, улучшение в таких "запущенных" случаях наступает ещё позже! :Ab:

----------


## Sergey

Не удивлюсь, если у него и с выстрелом... н-не дружно. Не ребенок уже...
А что Вас так прикалывают эти дороги, в чем очередная тайна?

----------


## Берн

Стрелять на площадке пока не пробовали...но мысль Вашу разделяю...на салюты - не реагирует...пробовала заниматься, когда "салютовали" невдалеке...нормально...не возбуждается...
 А дороги возбуждают меня...дык не люблю я терять контроль над собакой...некомфортно мне, когда она меня не слышит...и напрягает, что обычные методы не срабатывают...

----------


## Sergey

Чисто из любви к искусству? А народ - то перебаламутила. :Ag:

----------


## Берн

Sergey, что- то я вас не поняла...что значит "из любви к искусству"...с собакой проблемно перейти дорогу...сдается мне это существенная причина для "перебаламучивания" тех, кто с такими проблемами сталкивался...или - может столкнуться....

----------


## Lynx

Если годовалой собаке, имеющей такую проблему "крышу рвет если едет машина", то наверняка уже все "традиционные" и часть "нетрадиционных" способов перепробовали и мы видим, что не помогло? А как собака относится к давлению от проводника? Насколько быстро выходит из состояния передавленности?

----------


## Берн

Lynx, да в принципе, нормально относится...быстро "придавливается" быстро выходит из этого состояния...Тут, видимо, мои ошибки...по "недодавленности"...у меня до нее два кобеля было...которых "передавить" было ну ооочень сложно...а эту давить страшновато...это моя проблема...не собакина...Вот тут точно тренер нужен...объяснить, что я зря боюсь ее давить..я понимаю, что зря...но все равно - боюсь...

----------


## Sergey

> а эту давить страшновато...это моя проблема...не собакина...Вот тут точно тренер нужен...объяснить, что я зря боюсь ее давить..я понимаю, что зря...но все равно - боюсь...


Вот все и выяснилось, человек ищет волшебников, чтобы все работало и "щеночка" не обидеть. Овчарку годовалую.
Берн, пока сами не возьметесь никто Вам не поможет.
И розовый ошейник со стразами выбросьте.

----------


## vaidasker

вапрос у мениа такой- как надо наказывать сченка 2.5 мес. за непослушаниэ? Напримр- сченок грызиот цветы. Даю строгую команду НЕТ, но он всё равно делаэт свайё дело. Или гризиот деван- опятьже дою команду НЕТ но неслушаэтця. Такда я беру сченка за варатник и немнозка потриахиваю. после наказания сченок всио равно какбы есчио хоцет грызт но баится.  Правилно ли я делаю?? Мозна ли вабсче примениать физицескоэ довлениэ?? 
И к таму зе вопросу- кокда я сченку даю кость и пробую у ней забрать, сченок нацинаэт рычать. Как мне поступать- даю команду НЕТ, а эсли она всио равно рицит- што такда делать????

----------


## Arnold

Как наказывать не столь важно, ну конечно гестпо не стоит устраивать, судя по Вашим рассказам у Вас проблема типа "кто главный" и Вам нужно пересмотреть свои отношения с собакой. 
Вам нужно добиться чтобы собака делала то, что нужно ВАМ. Сила воздействия тут не играет большой роли, можно покалечить собаку не добившись нужного результата (это к примеру). 
Делаете вы теоретически правильно, но нужно чтобы для собаки это имело значение. Если опыта у Вас мало, судя по всему, обратитесь к хорошему специалисту в вашей местности.
Предварительный "диагноз": неправильно выстроенные взаимоотношения с собакой. Однако не волнуйтесь в столь раннем возрасте это более чем поправимо.
Надеюсь был полезен.

----------


## vaidasker

> Как наказывать не столь важно, ну конечно гестпо не стоит устраивать, судя по Вашим рассказам у Вас проблема типа "кто главный" и Вам нужно пересмотреть свои отношения с собакой. 
> Вам нужно добиться чтобы собака делала то, что нужно ВАМ. Сила воздействия тут не играет большой роли, можно покалечить собаку не добившись нужного результата (это к примеру). 
> Делаете вы теоретически правильно, но нужно чтобы для собаки это имело значение. Если опыта у Вас мало, судя по всему, обратитесь к хорошему специалисту в вашей местности.
> Предварительный "диагноз": неправильно выстроенные взаимоотношения с собакой. Однако не волнуйтесь в столь раннем возрасте это более чем поправимо.
> Надеюсь был полезен.


конечно хотелось ответа немнозко по подробнеэ, но всио равно спазибо. Будем старатся строит отношения.

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*vaidasker*
В старом форуме была тема о воспитании щенка.
Как раз о построении взаимоотношений. Посмотрите по ссылке - там обсуждали похожие вопросы.
http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44&start=0

----------


## vaidasker

> *vaidasker*
> В старом форуме была тема о воспитании щенка.
> Как раз о построении взаимоотношений. Посмотрите по ссылке - там обсуждали похожие вопросы.
> http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44&start=0


болшое спасибо

----------

